# Scratchbuild DREADKNIGHT



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello everybody, this time i decided to make my own Dreadknight. 
using the True size dreadnought technique that i saw someday ( i don't remember the author, if someone knows, please tell us).

First step is to prepare the hands. for that we will use the tutorial of @Cathar the great from Dakka Dakka. 

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/244387.page










So, we enlarge the arm a little, as could see in the picture below.











Second step.
Separate the legs from the foots, and enlarge the legs using plasticard pipes. as could see in the picture below.

we don't need so much detail here, because it will hide with the armor.

next, we add some shoulderpads.




















We put the arm in. Here we must fit it as could see in the picture below ( a little down)




















That's it for now. 
hope you like as i do.

greetings


----------



## IronWarrior123 (Mar 30, 2011)

That looks beast! Nice find rurik


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

That's going to be badass. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, as people asks, new pictures.

the next step is to prepare the right arm. i used the multimelta cannon, from the dreadnought. Cut the front part (we will use it later).

same as before, enlarge the arm using plasticard and wires.
as seen in the second picture.




















then put the arm in the dreadknight, remember that you must put it a little down.










later i will add some details.











Next step. 
cockpit.

for the cockpit i used the rhino's pilot marine.
add some armor with plasticard, and a panel to protect the pilot.




















The back.
here we use the multimelta piece that we cut before. it works as a turbine.

obiously, the pipes, i always use this scheme to the exhaust pipes, as you could see in my other projects.




















That's it for now. i will add some details later.
hope you like.

greetings


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Siiiick. Loving it man. Super cool build


----------



## Thornin (Dec 9, 2011)

Already it looks better than the standard diaper wearing gw one well done bud!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Good looking unit. Fine work. My only thought would be to make the feet and lower legs a little heavier looking. Otherwise an inspired piece of work.


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

yes, i think the legs armor would be improved even more.
indeed, i am working on that. 
last night i changed the armor, i made some cuts, but sleep wins me. tonight i will continue, i hope. hehe-

greetings.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks really badass. Looking forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

New advances

preparing the base.











Improving the legs



























































Priming
Comparison with other dreads,













































Remember that this painting is just the base, i need to finish details


greetings.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow. It's coming along very nicely. The extra armor on the feet and legs really brought it all together. Looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent looking dreadknight, it looks great (and big, all the better for smashing ickle daemons to pieces). I would never have known how to start going about turning a dreadnought into a dreadknight so kudos on doing so so well.


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

Well. 
Long time no see...
i made some modification to the DreadKnight.

First i've cut his arms and legs, to make another posture. ( as seen in the picture) 









Then i glue the legs as follows.










and the upper section.









(The left arm, looks very longer. but is just because of photo perspective)










Next, i modified the pilot section. it doesn't like me how it was. so ii made a new control panel and some grip straps for pilot. 
this time i like the result.




























and that's it!. Now i need to build the Heavy Flammer for left arm (this is the reason of the posture) and the nemesis GreatSword for rhight arm.

what do you think?


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome. I love the mottled kinda grey you have gone for. It really makes the other colours pop. One thing i would suggest would be to maybe just neaten up the edge highlights to make it really stand out. 

Have some rep ! 

LTP


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

This is really looking cool, the only niggle that i have is that you can see that the left arm has no internals in it because of the pose and that you didn't do anything with the left over pieces of melta stuck on the right arm.










With those melta bits still there it looks like the fist was an after market addition because part of the gun barrel is still present. 

This picture shows both of these points pretty well.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

I wish I could model :'(


----------

